# Iso Bombing



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

now that the Nuclear Strike has detonated @ the very door steps of the very deserving Brother Starbucks house. The dust is still settling yet I feel it's time to start launching some Isolated Attacks. No one is safe. Reinforce everything! Head to the Bunker! It's war! Well @ least just a few Iso Attacks to keep me occupied until the launch of another Nuclear Attack. Mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!! ainkiller: :loco: :evil:

It may not come tomorrow, it's certainly not coming today, but please Lord help you because a Bomb is on it's Way. You best head this warning and watch your every step to the mailbox closely as it might be your last! :mischief:


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Sarge said:


> now that the Nuclear Strike has detonated @ the very door steps of the very deserving Brother Starbucks house. The dust is still settling yet I feel it's time to start launching some Isolated Attacks. No one is safe. Reinforce everything! Head to the Bunker! It's war! Well @ least just a few Iso Attacks to keep me occupied until the launch of another Nuclear Attack. Mwahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!! ainkiller: :loco: :evil:
> 
> *It may not come tomorrow, it's certainly not coming today, but please Lord help you because a Bomb is on it's Way.* You best head this warning and watch your every step to the mailbox closely as it might be your last! :mischief:


Pretty good poem. Hahaha.

Enjoy the bombings Sarge!


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

That was one hell of a nuclear strike you put together there Sarge. Well done.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarge the poetic bomber. haha good on you brother!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Oops the Title should have read Iso Bombings since I don't plan on simply doing one from now until the next Massive Nuclear Strike. Oh well... 

just figured I'd take a pic of the first Iso Bomb who's warhead is loaded, ready to launch, & nearing deployment. 



note: no Cigars were hurt in the making of this photo & the bomb is mysteriously not visible. Hmm, wonder why the sticks I'm sending didn't show up? Maybe I shoulda just sent these since they were so willing to jump into the box... & if you're on my IOU vengeance strike you won't be so lucky as to get a warning via this Iso Bombings thread so those who have it coming to them might want to especially watch those steps to their mailbox each day.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice Sarge! You have been doing a great job of organizing bombs and big strikes and everything of the like! 

I have to ask, what are those sticks?! I have never seen that label before ever!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Wow Sarge what happened--did someone piss in your cornflakes--This is going to hurt someone feelings!


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

I say we bomb Sarge!!!ound:ound:








































Sorry!ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> Wow Sarge what happened--did someone piss in your cornflakes--This is going to hurt someone feelings!


Oh I'm sure their feelings are going to be just fine. believe me. :tu


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Looking at that picture, it does kinda look like missiles ..lol.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

looks like I spoke too soon. Abort, Abort!! I need a bigger box.  This is going to be one funky BOMB! Minus the disco ball. But guess I'll have to same the mini frag for another time. Maybe in a couple weeks. :tu


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sarge said:


> looks like I spoke too soon. Abort, Abort!! I need a bigger box.  *This is going to be one funky BOMB! Minus the disco ball.* But guess I'll have to same the mini frag for another time. Maybe in a couple weeks. :tu


*
What no disco ball??? How about the platform shoes???*


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

tobacmon said:


> *
> What no disco ball??? How about the platform shoes???*


there might be a shoe in there but I didn't have room for two. I don't come in two's, why should the platforms I send? :suspicious: :dunno:

Iso Bombing Week 1: Commence.

Target: A-Z
Location: US
Detonation: Top Secret


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Send the platforms with the goldfish in the heel!!!


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2011)

those arent for sale.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Send the platforms with the goldfish in the heel!!!












I think we should all have a herf and wear these..lmao.


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Send the platforms with the goldfish in the heel!!!


but those were suppose to be for your Christmas '11 :boxing: Bomb. :tu


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

bagged up, sealed up, pic took then it dawned on me... looks like I forgot to place something inside the crate. How is my first Iso going to go boom now? :dunno: 




you are not safe. 
:fear::fear::fear::fear::fear:
wait, who isn't safe? :dunno: guess we'll see as time proceeds...


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Today I arose from bed, heading down stairs to grab my morning Dew when I noticed something strange.










my happy bomb had become sad. Apparently the fact that yesterday was some Historical figures Holiday had slipped my mind so I was unable to launch leaving a bomb lonely and sad. Well an hour later I'm back upstairs browsing for cigars, and browsing around Puff when...










apparently this weeks Iso Bombing wasn't such a good idea. Or rather perhaps forgetting the Post Office had 1 of their 225 days a year off yesterday wasn't such a good idea. I regret to inform that due to the destruction on my own house I've caused I'm going to be forced to abort this weeks Iso Bombing. Hopefully the next Iso Bomb goes off w/o a hitch, er w/o detonation in my kitchen. So guy, you sure don't know who you are but you sure are one unlucky guy. Have to get your bomb out later this year now or dp I? :dunno:


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

heading out West, or is it East, or was it South. Crap I wish I could remember who I sent it to...

DC# 0310 2010 0000 1851 9... Expected Delivery Jan xx, 2011.


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm sure we'll know which direction it went when the shockwave hits!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

I guess because you didn't mention north, no one in Canada is getting bombed....


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

This is going to hurt!


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

Sarge the Bomberman strikes again.

Coming soon. The highly anticipated sequel to the highly devastating event that recently took place.

starring:

Bomberman









Cigar Monster









Box









Snoopy as the Mailman









& total destruction









Premier viewing to select invited guests only. Be on the lookout. :tu


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

well week 1 was a success... had one very happy camper...

So week 2 I figured I'd try to wrap up the madness. By no means is this over but I's think it might be time to cool my jets a bit. Think I'll lay low for a minute after this week (wish me luck) so I dropped the twin cannons. this week we have 0310201000001851771703102010000018517731=KabOOm, KabOOm!! :tu :tu


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Sarge said:


> well week 1 was a success... had one very happy camper...
> 
> So week 2 I figured I'd try to wrap up the madness. By no means is this over but I's think it might be time to cool my jets a bit. Think I'll lay low for a minute after this week (wish me luck) so I dropped the twin cannons. this week we have 0310201000001851771703102010000018517731=KabOOm, KabOOm!! :tu :tu


I love your work Sarge, been doing some great bombings with this business! Keep it up and some RG to you good sir!


----------



## CaptainBlenderman (Sep 3, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> I guess because you didn't mention north, no one in Canada is getting bombed....


Sarge is in the UP...Canada is also east and southeast! So technically it is possible...

Good on ye, Sarge. God bless ya for livening up the dead of winter in northern Michigan...


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

I think you are losing it bro!!!! Bring on the carnage!!!!:tease:


----------



## txemtp69 (Oct 26, 2010)

uh oh.... I thinkin some should run fer cover


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

The pain is unbearable, can't resist, must launch projectiles @ fellow BOTL. Who's the most deserving right now is the question? Got one or two in mind but I'm taking suggestions today for launch. Thanks!


----------



## Poneill272 (Oct 29, 2010)

go get em bro!!!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

I thought we all got along on here, i cant believe the damage one BOTL sends to another !! I am appauled !!!! :boom:


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Well do something before you blow up!!!!!!! I dont want you, the Mad Bomber to be in pain!

You crack me up!!!! :biglaugh:


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Is Sarge the Mad Bomber or the Poetic Bomber? Does he have a manifesto? Will there ever be a safe mail box or porch again? If Apple Jacks dont taste like apples , do they taste like Jack? Tune in next week to find out.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Uhhh what's going on in here LMAO?


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Rock31 said:


> *Uhhh what's going on in here* LMAO?


*
I'll try and make make it simple-*--Someone pissed in Sarges Cornflakes, he's pissed and is now raining terror on anyone that he feels needs an arsh whoppin---I think that sums it up!


----------

